# Reverse Palomino Appaloosa?! Please Help!



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

Alright, so, this December my friend finally got a horse, Natasha. She's a really nice mare, 16 years old, well trained, ect.

But we have really do not know what color to call her. We were told that she is a palomino appaloosa, but by that, most people think of a palomino horse with white spots. She is the exact opposite; light colored horse with palomino spots, then some odd smudging and roaning on her face, legs, and general coat.

All we know is that she is at least part Appaloosa and part Quarter Horse. Apparently, her mother (and Appy) was bred by a QH stallion in the auction pen! Her previous owners bought her from her mother's buyers when she was a yearling, and according to them, she had a bright chestnut blanket then.

We were thinking palomino varnish roan appaloosa, since she looks a lot like some horses that are claiming to be varnish roans. But, I am no expert on colors, so I'm turning her over to the color experts here. What do you think she is?

The first pic is the day we got her, mid-December. She had been blanketed most of the fall, but when we bought her, she was unblanketed the last few weeks before we picked her up, since we don't blanket.

The next one was taken this week, after she's shedded out a bit and had a nice bath.


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, well, now the pictures won't work. How do you add them?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You get their URL and paste it in by clicking the little box with a mountain and sun in it. Lol I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Click the "go Advanced" tab under the reply box, click the paperclip icon at the top, browse through your computer files, then select the ones you want to upload.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Click the "go Advanced" tab under the reply box, click the paperclip icon at the top, browse through your computer files, then select the ones you want to upload.


I did not know you could do this!!! :shock: how come no one told me?!?!!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not sure? haha it is the easiest way for me but makes it so you cant choose where your images go. They always end up at the very bottom of the post... I never was 100% on how to insert the images your way so we both learned new things!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

*Pictures!*

Early December (she was sort of a Christmas Present!)








Taken mid-April. The ones in the evening were after her bath, the one out on the dirt, with the hoses in the background, was before.


























And others from various times during the last 3 months.

























Oh, and on Thursday, we found out she actually has Lyme disease, so she's on treatment right now. No clue if that would dull or change her coat in any way...

And sorry if those don't work.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed she is a varnish palomino. The appy spots don't have to be dark.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

When i seen the topic 'reverse palomino' i almost pooped my pants to see this horse- i was so excited.. then i was like.. 'heyyy thats a varnish' lmbo.  

She is a very cute horse!!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

She's a Palomino Appy... Generally when I think Appy spots I think base color spots on a white (or varnished) coat (or butt patch)... She's pretty much what I'd expect from a "Palomino Appy" 

Very cute horse btw!


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Glad to know we guessed right. And she is very sweet, too. A great pony!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, the light spots are just the base color.

On the left is one of my two palomino leopards...note the light colored spots...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

EquineBovine said:


> I did not know you could do this!!! :shock: how come no one told me?!?!!!!


I just found out last week ... :shock:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

she is a cutie patootie no matter what color she is. 

I own a palomino and he has some darker spots on his butt. When I follow my hubby when he is hauling them, Biscuit looks like an App almost. One of his spots is an odd bronze metallic color and the others are just darker gold!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Very pretty mare! Sorry to hear about the Lyme disease, but very good that they caught it and are treating it. I'm not sure, but I don't think treatment will affect her coat.


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you all!

Remali- It was very strange actually. We were just out on a quick bareback hop-on ride, and she was being her usual rather high-strung, crowhopping self, then suddenly, she just stopped. We got to one of our favorite galloping spots, a large grassy hill, and it was just like she had lost all her energy. She just stood there. We tried to get her to move, first asking, then demanding, then coaxing, until we noticed that she had started trembling. That was when we decided to walk her back and see what my mom said. It took forever though, Maddie leading and me following on Broddi, sometimes having to whack her to keep her moving. All the while contemplating all sorts of horrible things that she could have, and if it was contagious, she is kept in the same pasture as a pregnant mare, and should we isolate her, ect. It didn't help that we had just talked in 4-H about several horrible equine diseases you can vaccinate against, and the symptoms, some of which were trembling, weakness, ect. 

At first, we thought it was colic, then the vet thought grass tetni, then, after a blood test, diagnosed Lyme. She's back to riding tomorrow. We'll see how she does!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Very pretty horse. I keep seeing the word "Varnish" used to describe a color on a horse. Exactly what does that mean?*


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Varnish is not a color it's a type of roaning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

